# NBAA Thursday Night Delaware Lake



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Starting this thursday there will be a weekly NBAA thursday evening tournament on delaware ran by Mike Wilson and Ky Reed. Come on out it will be some good fishing! Launching from SW sportsmans ramp.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

can old slow boats compete?


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

is there still a wed night tourn there


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The Wed. nighter is still going as well EDD


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I assume a misclick, prolly should edit the post!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

The Thursday is members only right?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes the NBAA event on Thurday eve is for members only. I would also think about editing your post Brandon. WOW!


----------

